# Whats a good AR-15 scope, and quick release base.



## krubbor (Sep 1, 2012)

I have a AR-15 with an aimpoint on it. I would like to be able to take it off and put a scope on it. Any ideas?


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I have the *Burris AR-P.E.P.R. QD Mount *for my AR and I love using it. I pulled a Burris Fullfield II off my 30'06 and I've been using it as my scope. I also sometimes use a Sightmark Sure Shot Reflex Sight with Quick-Detach.

http://www.burrisoptics.com/arpepr.html


----------



## Rdubya (Aug 30, 2012)

+1 on the P.E.R.P...I put a Nikon coyote special on mine and love it! I didn't go with the QD to save a few $$, I dont remove it very often anyway. The only thing I wish the coyote special had is an illuminated reticle for those shots at dusk and dawn. Otherwise it is an awsome scope, I have been dropping prairrie dogs at 400-500 yards!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a P.E.P.R. also it is a nice set up. Even the standard model is fairly quick to take off. My other AR has mini-risers and they work the same. Easy on easy off.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Larue tactial has a riser quick release mount that I have moved during a match due to the difference in eye relife changing for shooting prone and the adgustment did not change the point of impact. I was still the same amount off center and was able to correct the zero and shoot a good match.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I was looking on joeboboutfitters and they have the Burris AR-P.E.P.R Mount on sale for $69.95.
http://www.joeboboutfitters.com/category_s/307.htm?searching=Y&sort=13&cat=307&show=40&page=2

That price is sure cheaper than what I paid for mine.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Larue makes a nice setup but it's pricy.

http://www.laruetactical.com/larue-tactical-obr-qd-scope-mount

I run a PEPR myself.... it's a great piece. I didn't even know they made a quick release option until I read this post....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nikon has a $30 rebate on scopes if your budget will allow. You'll end up with a quality scope for it. I run a straight 4x on one of mine, it gives me enough magnification and a wiiiiide field of view.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I run the Buckmaster and Coyote special in 4.5 - 14.

4.5 is ok for close work and I keep it on that most of the time but if there is something further out or I'm at the range I crank it up to 14 for my old tired eyes.


----------



## krubbor (Sep 1, 2012)

So this is what I came up with on your advise


----------



## krubbor (Sep 1, 2012)

My additions


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Looking SWEET man. Got that scope up and forward right where you need it. Real nice work!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sweet setup !!


----------

